# Sports scores in guide



## DarlingPicky (Oct 4, 2013)

Love the addition of thuuz ratings on the iPad app "what to watch" section...

Would love to see that and/or the score of the game in the guide. I still watch most sports live, so I would love to scan the guide and see what's good. 

Seems like it would be easy enough to pull that info from one of the many sources out there. Anyone agree?


----------



## consumedsoul (Jan 13, 2013)

DarlingPicky said:


> Love the addition of thuuz ratings on the iPad app "what to watch" section...
> 
> Would love to see that and/or the score of the game in the guide. I still watch most sports live, so I would love to scan the guide and see what's good.
> 
> Seems like it would be easy enough to pull that info from one of the many sources out there. Anyone agree?


Definitely agree - actually until I used TiVo I never heard of the Thuuz app and now I use that exclusively for all sport/fantasy alerts.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I haven't really used it, but the new Roamio has a "What To Watch Now" section just like the iPad app. I wonder if it already shows the scores like you want?


----------



## DarlingPicky (Oct 4, 2013)

Watch to watch now is getting there. When using it on my ipad I get thuuz ratings for each game (basically a 1 to 100 scale that is based on good match ups, close games, no hitters, etc). I would love to see them add that to the tivo itself (not just the app). Displaying the current score of the game would (in addition) would be even better.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

OK I'm not a sports guy, so I didn't know what you were talking about, but I just looked. On my iPad there is a little number in the corner of some of the games. I assume that's what you're talking about? I also checked the What To Watch Now on my Roamio and it does not have that same number. So apparently this is a iPad only feature for the time being.


----------



## DarlingPicky (Oct 4, 2013)

Exactly. Since it's already on the app, I assume it will pop up on the box in the near future. Actual game score in the guide would be nice as well.


----------



## NSPhillips (May 31, 2007)

DarlingPicky said:


> Exactly. Since it's already on the app, I assume it will pop up on the box in the near future. Actual game score in the guide would be nice as well.


Not if you plan to start watching it after it starts. Although, I suppose it could be an option.


----------



## DarlingPicky (Oct 4, 2013)

I can see that - option to hide scores. Don't think the Thuuz rating would really be a problem either way - the ipad app even has a "spoiler" you have to click to see what's going on in the game. Saw it once with a no hitter - Thuuz rating was 99 or 100, and it let me click to see why the 4-0 game was so highly entertaining. I thought that was kinda cool.

I still watch sports live - so score in the guide or when you hit info (especially during a commercial) would be helpful.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

No scores! OMG- That is like having a spoiler right in the guide! with a tivo, I NEVER watch sports live, even soccer. I hit record and do something else for the first two hours. 

This request is the perfect application for having a tablet next to you on the couch.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Game score would be a spoiler, so I doubt they would actually do that. The Thuuz rating however seems to be based on how exciting the game is, so I could see that being a good thing to have.


----------

